# Flying pet dog to spain



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, This is my first post so please be gentle with me  My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain to retire in around a years time. So we are thinking about renting a Villa for three months just to see how it goes and we would like to take our little dog with us. The problem is that we thought we could just get a pet passport and then book him a place in the hold on the flight that we were going on, and that would be all that was required. But now having looked into it, its not that easy and it looks like we have to use an Agent to sort this out. Is there any way around these astronomical agents fees ? They were quoting us £1200 for the return journey. How can this price be justified when we can get a return flight for less than £100 ? Any help on this will be appreciated. ( and any other general tips also. ) Thanks........ Chris


----------



## Buenobaz (Dec 31, 2016)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi, This is my first post so please be gentle with me  My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain to retire in around a years time. So we are thinking about renting a Villa for three months just to see how it goes and we would like to take our little dog with us. The problem is that we thought we could just get a pet passport and then book him a place in the hold on the flight that we were going on, and that would be all that was required. But now having looked into it, its not that easy and it looks like we have to use an Agent to sort this out. Is there any way around these astronomical agents fees ? They were quoting us £1200 for the return journey. How can this price be justified when we can get a return flight for less than £100 ? Any help on this will be appreciated. ( and any other general tips also. ) Thanks........ Chris


Hi Chris, I too would like to know what involved as I intend to move out there this year with my dog, I thought you just had to get a passport and then arrange flight transfer...is there more that's required? If so....what?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

From what I have read in the past, yes, most airlines only accept dogs via an agent BA use IAG Cargo. I think the days if self booking dogs onto flights have been over for some time it's also important to note not all airlines allow dogs in the hold, EasyJet and Ryan air are two

We looked at this when we moved here, but it was very expensive even for two cats, so we came by ferry

I'm afraid, this is one of those occasions where there is no way around it. The alternative is to drive to your destination, taking in the magnificent scenery in France etc or ferry to one if the Spanish ports. In France and Spain there a plenty of dog friendly hotels to stay in enroute

I could have this wrong, but I'm thinking I'm correct


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know about the mechanics of it, but I do know that my dog would never be able to handle it and I'm not particularly soppy when it comes to animals. It would be like drugging a child and putting him/ her in a closed off dark, noisy and I think cold place with no understanding of what was happening.
Having said that thousands and possibly millions of animals are transported by air every year, but if it was us we'd have to do it by car... or leave the dog behind with someone else to care for him/ her.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We have flown with our dogs and it is not ideal. Flying BA it used to be £40 per dog but I think it is only through Agents now. Last time it cost around £800 per dog, a rip off

I think it is only BA and Monarch that carry them.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are several reliable pet transport companies that will transport you furbaby to Spain. 
I work with a dog rescue and can give you some names of trustworthy transporters. 
Our babies are normally going northbound to forever homes in U.K.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Isobella said:


> We have flown with our dogs and it is not ideal. Flying BA it used to be £40 per dog but I think it is only through Agents now. Last time it cost around £800 per dog, a rip off
> 
> I think it is only BA and Monarch that carry them.


Sadly it is government regulations that have made the transporting of pets in and out of the Uk a difficult task if going by air :-(


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know about the mechanics of it, but I do know that my dog would never be able to handle it and I'm not particularly soppy when it comes to animals. It would be like drugging a child and putting him/ her in a closed off dark, noisy and I think cold place with no understanding of what was happening.
> Having said that thousands and possibly millions of animals are transported by air every year, but if it was us we'd have to do it by car... or leave the dog behind with someone else to care for him/ her.


HI, I have found out from the Agents that now arrange all pet flights that they do not Sedate Animals for the flights. Also the holds on the planes are heated , pressurised and lighted. The "noise" in the hold is similar to the passenger area. Chris


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

siobhanwf said:


> There are several reliable pet transport companies that will transport you furbaby to Spain.
> I work with a dog rescue and can give you some names of trustworthy transporters.
> Our babies are normally going northbound to forever homes in U.K.


Hi , Thanks for the offer of help with reputable agents. Could you please post them on here ? Thanks Again,,, Chris


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> HI, I have found out from the Agents that now arrange all pet flights that they do not Sedate Animals for the flights. Also the holds on the planes are heated , pressurised and lighted. The "noise" in the hold is similar to the passenger area. Chris


Yes, that's true. Not sure about all airlines but BA will no allow sedation. There are also restrictions on some breeds too. The ones inclined to have breathing difficulties.

Years ago when we flew with dogs into Malaga we were horrified to see both carriers going round the luggage carousel but I think there is a depo now.

More recently we have gone by road. They still get a bit stressed. Not sure which is best. At least the flight is short. One of our dogs, now sadly gone would not drink on the journey through France. We stopped every 2 hours and offered water but he wouldn't drink! Hotels in France are great with dogs.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

There have been done horror stories about dogs in cargo but then again I have no idea how Nancy people use this now. Personally, I would rather drive with my dogs, but then I have a 60kilo mastin and Border Collie 😂😂


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> There have been done horror stories about dogs in cargo but then again I have no idea how Nancy people use this now. Personally, I would rather drive with my dogs, but then I have a 60kilo mastin and Border Collie 😂😂


Me too. Unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pet transport services | Animalcouriers

Julie used to be an RSPCA. They don't do a MAD DASH. 
Read the messages from users and their travel blog.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Another used by a boxer rescue in Spain .... https://m.facebook.com/kaybarryanimatransport/

This year the rescue have sent 67 boxer to be rehomed in the UK


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Could these links go into a pet sticky thread, might be useful for others?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Could these links go into a pet sticky thread, might be useful for others?


Good idea - I've added a link to this thread to the 'Animals' section of our FAQs sticky.

If we had an individual sticky for each section we'd have over 30 stickies......


----------



## LucidLux (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm reading this thread with great interest.
It's my first post here and the reason for posting is this thread.
We are not totally expat yet and would love to bring our dog with us but it seems such a complicated and expensive thing to do.
Many times we have flown into a Spanish airport and have been greatly amused at the amount of dogs that wander around with their owners so we know it is possible.
Why do uk airlines make it so hard and expensive....or in most cases don't even offer the service at all.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

LucidLux said:


> I'm reading this thread with great interest.
> It's my first post here and the reason for posting is this thread.
> We are not totally expat yet and would love to bring our dog with us but it seems such a complicated and expensive thing to do.
> Many times we have flown into a Spanish airport and have been greatly amused at the amount of dogs that wander around with their owners so we know it is possible.
> Why do uk airlines make it so hard and expensive....or in most cases don't even offer the service at all.


I don't think that its complicated to take a Dog Spain. It just needs a pet passport and a rabies jab. (see your vet and they will sort it all out) I think the Pet Passport is around £100, then you get in touch with one of these Robbing **** Sorry AGENCIES , and they sort it out for you. I don't suppose I mind too much about paying around £1000 as a one off to take my dog to Spain (If I must) but we were hoping to take our dog back to the UK for long "Holidays" when we moved to Spain, but this will now be impossible for us to afford.(£2000 return trip). We Cant and wont put him in Kennels for two or three months while we return to the UK too see Friends and Relatives


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

CHRISJK said:


> I don't think that its complicated to take a Dog Spain. It just needs a pet passport and a rabies jab. (see your vet and they will sort it all out) I think the Pet Passport is around £100, then you get in touch with one of these Robbing **** Sorry AGENCIES , and they sort it out for you. I don't suppose I mind too much about paying around £1000 as a one off to take my dog to Spain (If I must) but we were hoping to take our dog back to the UK for long "Holidays" when we moved to Spain, but this will now be impossible for us to afford.(£2000 return trip). We Cant and wont put him in Kennels for two or three months while we return to the UK too see Friends and Relatives



Is the option if driving totally out of the question, it's a much cheaper option for taking pets.?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't have experience of flying dogs from the UK to Spain but the dog rescue and rehoming charity I help run frequently flies dogs to the UK and other destinations in Europe, sometimes with the dog's adopter, sometimes with a flight buddy.
As long as the paperwork is in order there is no problem. Norwegian are a good airline, in our experience at least.
Our dogs always fly from Malaga.
I would personally not fly my dog anywhere but then he is rather large (a Ridgeback) and the experience can be traumatic for some dogs. Our vet has prescribed a mild sedative for our more nervous dogs.
When we moved from Prague to Spain we preferred to drive. The journey took three days but our boy was snug and comfortable in the back of our Discovery, we had plenty of breaks for him to exercise etc. and most importantly he was in our care all the time. We made the journey pleasant for ourselves too, booking 'nice' dog-friendly hotels with recommended restaurants.
That would always be my choice but of course it isn't always possible for some people so if not flying with your dog yourself it's important to choose your pet transporter very carefully. There are some rogue companies around.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't have experience of flying dogs from the UK to Spain but the dog rescue and rehoming charity I help run frequently flies dogs to the UK and other destinations in Europe, sometimes with the dog's adopter, sometimes with a flight buddy.
> As long as the paperwork is in order there is no problem. Norwegian are a good airline, in our experience at least.
> Our dogs always fly from Malaga.
> I would personally not fly my dog anywhere but then he is rather large (a Ridgeback) and the experience can be traumatic for some dogs. Our vet has prescribed a mild sedative for our more nervous dogs.
> ...


Sorry but can you clarify what you are saying ? are you saying that we can fly our dog to Spain without agents if we use Norwegian airlines ?


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Is the option if driving totally out of the question, it's a much cheaper option for taking pets.?


No Driving isn't out of the question, so it looks like we will be Driving over there and taking the ferry to Northern Spain.


----------



## LucidLux (Jan 22, 2017)

CHRISJK said:


> I don't think that its complicated to take a Dog Spain. It just needs a pet passport and a rabies jab. (see your vet and they will sort it all out) I think the Pet Passport is around £100, then you get in touch with one of these Robbing **** Sorry AGENCIES , and they sort it out for you. I don't suppose I mind too much about paying around £1000 as a one off to take my dog to Spain (If I must) but we were hoping to take our dog back to the UK for long "Holidays" when we moved to Spain, but this will now be impossible for us to afford.(£2000 return trip). We Cant and wont put him in Kennels for two or three months while we return to the UK too see Friends and Relatives


Hi CHRISJK,
Our dog has his passport and rabies jab so that's not a problem.
I guess we didn't really do the homework when it came to the airlines.
Driving would be the choice we would go for but it would be nice to just get there quickly.
We had some idea in the back of our minds that EasyJet took dogs but I believe they don't do it anymore.
Goodness...the prices you are telling me about would make your eyes water!!
Its so expensive.
Car it'll need to be then and a nice comfy cushion to sit on.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd like a 'flying pet dog' :bounce:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CHRISJK said:


> Sorry but can you clarify what you are saying ? are you saying that we can fly our dog to Spain without agents if we use Norwegian airlines ?


I said that I have organised the sending of dogs via Norwegian. I did not say to the UK as I do not know where in the UK they fly to.
I have never used an agent when flying an adopted dog anywhere in the world.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

A very quick click and hey presto: Norwegian fly to Manchester and Gatwick from Malaga.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

https://www.norwegian.com/en/travel-info/baggage/travelling-with-pets/


Cost to transport your pet in the cargo: 38 - 55 GBP (online) 47 - 66 GBP (airport), per animal, each way.

Cats and dogs can travel in the cargo hold on the following flights:


Kennels and crates
Make sure your pet is comfy and secure in its kennel, and that it meets the requirements needed to fly.

In the cargo hold
Your pet must be able to stand up, turn round and lay in a natural position when it's in its container.

The container must be no bigger than 120 x 81 x 84cm (L x W x H).
It must be clearly marked with your name and mobile phone number.
It must be clean, in good condition, and be made be of a solid material that is fully waterproof. However, weld mesh containers are not allowed.
You must remove or fasten any wheels.
You must secure the kennel door with zip ties/cable ties.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My friends have just arrived from England with their dog for a two-month stay. They came via Britanny Ferries to Santander. Apparently on the "economy" ship you can take the dog in the cabin with you, but on the luxury one it has to stay in a kennel - though you can visit it any time and there is an exercise area.

PETS Travel Scheme - Brittany Ferries


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> I'd like a 'flying pet dog' :bounce:


Superdog.... lol. Then it could fly itself to Spain. lane:


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> My friends have just arrived from England with their dog for a two-month stay. They came via Britanny Ferries to Santander. Apparently on the "economy" ship you can take the dog in the cabin with you, but on the luxury one it has to stay in a kennel - though you can visit it any time and there is an exercise area.
> 
> PETS Travel Scheme - Brittany Ferries


That's good to know, Thanks I will have a look at the link The link appears to be for the Ferry from Ireland and France ?


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I said that I have organised the sending of dogs via Norwegian. I did not say to the UK as I do not know where in the UK they fly to.
> I have never used an agent when flying an adopted dog anywhere in the world.


I think things will be very different TO/FROM the UK, because they have changed the rules. See DEFRA.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> https://www.norwegian.com/en/travel-info/baggage/travelling-with-pets/
> 
> 
> Cost to transport your pet in the cargo: 38 - 55 GBP (online) 47 - 66 GBP (airport), per animal, each way.
> ...


Hi Thanks for the Info , but the bit missing in your post underneath the " cats and dogs can travel in the cargo hold for the following flights , is Flights between Schengen countries. I suppose these countries are Scandinavian Countries only ?


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi, This is my first post so please be gentle with me  My wife and I are looking at moving to Spain to retire in around a years time. So we are thinking about renting a Villa for three months just to see how it goes and we would like to take our little dog with us. The problem is that we thought we could just get a pet passport and then book him a place in the hold on the flight that we were going on, and that would be all that was required. But now having looked into it, its not that easy and it looks like we have to use an Agent to sort this out. Is there any way around these astronomical agents fees ? They were quoting us £1200 for the return journey. How can this price be justified when we can get a return flight for less than £100 ? Any help on this will be appreciated. ( and any other general tips also. ) Thanks........ Chris


I have been told that we can fly our dog to Spain and back from The Republic of Ireland, without using an expensive agent. Is this true ?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

The 26 Schengen countries are: Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, and Switzerland.

thus neither Ireland or the UK allow unrestricted access of people or dogs by plane or boat . Dogs are not now allowed to travel except via approved carriers.

Has anybody booked through an agent for a dog?
6 years ago Brittany ferries made us use an agent of their choice to book our horsebox, 3 horses and 1 dog onto the ferry and the agents could not have been better. They not only talked us through all the paperwork required but found us all overnight accommodation for 3 overnight stops. In addition they got us on a ferry on the correct day after Cherbourg was closed due to snow the day before we were due to travel and then made sure each day our journey was going smoothly. We paid no extra for this.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

ccm47 said:


> The 26 Schengen countries are: Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, and Switzerland.
> 
> thus neither Ireland or the UK allow unrestricted access of people or dogs by plane or boat . Dogs are not now allowed to travel except via approved carriers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. As I said earlier I think its around £1000 for flying a dog to Spain using Agents. I thought I could bring a dog into Spain by Ferry without using an agent ??


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. As I said earlier I think its around £1000 for flying a dog to Spain using Agents. I thought I could bring a dog into Spain by Ferry without using an agent ??


UK is different because of Rabies regulations. Unless rules have changed there are only a few Airports and Airlines that transport animals. I know BA and Monarch do but you have to use an agent, it will all be on the DEFRA website. I think it cost about £850 for our two dogs but was a long time ago. Probably gave me some grey hairs too worrying about them At one time you could fly a dog with BA for around £40 if a passenger

I used to travel from Malaga to Amsterdam a lot years ago and was a Pet Buddy a few times for Triple A. Small dogs could travel in the passenger cabin. It was very cheap.

We now go through the tunnel and drive down. Last French hotel we stayed in charged €9 per dog.
Just to add, the dogs are checked on the French side of the tunnel before entering the UK. There is also a nice playground enclosure for the dogs.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. As I said earlier I think its around £1000 for flying a dog to Spain using Agents. I thought I could bring a dog into Spain by Ferry without using an agent ??


You don't need an agent to bring a dog on a ferry.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> You don't need an agent to bring a dog on a ferry.


Phewwwwwww..... I was worried for a while, when it was implied that I needed an agent for the overland and ferry route. I have asked for a quote for flying little Tim from Manchester to Alicante from one of the better thought of Agents. Let's see what they quote for that.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry if you thought I was implying that we were made to use an agent for the dog that came with us.

It was because Brittany likes to make sure that their backs are fully covered i,e, no sick or stolen horse in a load. Their paperwork is much more complicated than a dog's. Once at the port the sea state has to be calmish and the lorry must be loaded on board to ensure maximum fresh air for the horses at all times. I think the agents may also be able to locate lairage, vet and feed near the port in the event of an unreasonable delay. 

The dog was just another body in the lorry cab until she went into a kennel on board.

What I was trying to point out that the agents did earn whatever money they made off the commission for our journey.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

ccm47 said:


> Sorry if you thought I was implying that we were made to use an agent for the dog that came with us.
> 
> It was because Brittany likes to make sure that their backs are fully covered i,e, no sick or stolen horse in a load. Their paperwork is much more complicated than a dog's. Once at the port the sea state has to be calmish and the lorry must be loaded on board to ensure maximum fresh air for the horses at all times. I think the agents may also be able to locate lairage, vet and feed near the port in the event of an unreasonable delay.
> 
> ...


It was this bit of your post that confused me................. 
"thus neither Ireland or the UK allow unrestricted access of people or dogs by plane or boat . Dogs are not now allowed to travel except via approved carriers." But thanks for clarifying things.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ah !
Having lived by the sea for many years I am well aware of people getting on their boats or indeed on their planes and crossing the channel just for lunch. The dog often comes or goes too. Customs and Excise do not regard these as approved carriers!


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

ccm47 said:


> Ah !
> Having lived by the sea for many years I am well aware of people getting on their boats or indeed on their planes and crossing the channel just for lunch. The dog often comes or goes too. Customs and Excise do not regard these as approved carriers!


Hahahaha.... So what are you implying ? That I get my own Boat or Plane ? lol


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Isobella said:


> UK is different because of Rabies regulations. Unless rules have changed there are only a few Airports and Airlines that transport animals. I know BA and Monarch do but you have to use an agent, it will all be on the DEFRA website. I think it cost about £850 for our two dogs but was a long time ago. Probably gave me some grey hairs too worrying about them At one time you could fly a dog with BA for around £40 if a passenger
> 
> I used to travel from Malaga to Amsterdam a lot years ago and was a Pet Buddy a few times for Triple A. Small dogs could travel in the passenger cabin. It was very cheap.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have just received a quote from a Reputable Agent for transporting little Tim ( he's a Westie ) ONE WAY to Alicante from Manchester in November and depending on the Level of their care IE How much they do and what we can do ourselves. The price is between £900 to £1300 !!!!!!!!!!!! HOW CAN THEY JUSTIFY A PRICE LIKE THAT ????? That's up to £1600 plus extras like his pet passport and injections. Total Price Around EIGHTEEN HUNDRED POUNDS RETURN !!!!!!! I AM JUST SPEECHLESS.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi, I have just received a quote from a Reputable Agent for transporting little Tim ( he's a Westie ) ONE WAY to Alicante from Manchester in November and depending on the Level of their care IE How much they do and what we can do ourselves. The price is between £900 to £1300 !!!!!!!!!!!! HOW CAN THEY JUSTIFY A PRICE LIKE THAT ????? That's up to £1600 plus extras like his pet passport and injections. Total Price Around EIGHTEEN HUNDRED POUNDS RETURN !!!!!!! I AM JUST SPEECHLESS.


I assume you'll be coming on the ferry then?! 

These people exploit people's love of their pets and assume they will pay whatever is asked - clearly many do cough up.

When we brought our cats over. the vet charged £25 each to stamp the DEFRA form. We'd already paid for the vaccinations, microchips etc. It took just a few seconds - we thought that was a rip-off, but your agent puts them into the shade!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

CHRISJK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. As I said earlier I think its around £1000 for flying a dog to Spain using Agents. I thought I could bring a dog into Spain by Ferry without using an agent ??





Alcalaina said:


> I assume you'll be coming on the ferry then?!
> 
> These people exploit people's love of their pets and assume they will pay whatever is asked - clearly many do cough up.
> 
> When we brought our cats over. the vet charged £25 each to stamp the DEFRA form. We'd already paid for the vaccinations, microchips etc. It took just a few seconds - we thought that was a rip-off, but your agent puts them into the shade!


DEFRA form? We just used pet passports, no DEFRA forms!

We travelled Brittany ferries, cats in cabin with us. Straightforward and easy


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Involved in a boxer rescue the most we have paid is £450 to UK 
I much prefer road transport, far less stressful than by air. 
There are A few companies I am more than happy to recommend


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> DEFRA form? We just used pet passports, no DEFRA forms!


Sorry, same thing. The "pet passport" is a form issued by DEFRA.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, same thing. The "pet passport" is a form issued by DEFRA.


Phew for a minute there I thought my cats were illegal immigrants, i was waiting for the Cat police to turn up :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kathi (Jan 26, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> From what I have read in the past, yes, most airlines only accept dogs via an agent BA use IAG Cargo. I think the days if self booking dogs onto flights have been over for some time it's also important to note not all airlines allow dogs in the hold, EasyJet and Ryan air are two
> 
> We looked at this when we moved here, but it was very expensive even for two cats, so we came by ferry
> 
> ...


We brought our dog over for 3 months by ferry, Dover - Dunkirk was the cheapest. We kept him in the car for the trip (taking him out for a quick leg stretch) and drove down staying in about 3 or 4 bed and breakfast places on the way. If it wasn't for the heat it would have been fine as the French are very dog friendly and allow you to bring them into the restaurants as well as the hotels and B & B's.
The added advantage of driving isd also you can bring a lot of your stuff with you! lol


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Kathi said:


> We brought our dog over for 3 months by ferry, Dover - Dunkirk was the cheapest. We kept him in the car for the trip (taking him out for a quick leg stretch) and drove down staying in about 3 or 4 bed and breakfast places on the way. If it wasn't for the heat it would have been fine as the French are very dog friendly and allow you to bring them into the restaurants as well as the hotels and B & B's.
> The added advantage of driving isd also you can bring a lot of your stuff with you! lol


Just a quick note - not all French hotels, B & B's and restaurants allow dogs (although it's not generally that hard to find ones that do). Of the restaurants that allow dogs, some only permit them on the terrace, not inside. However, they (restaurants that allow dogs) will very frequently provide your dog with a bowl of water, or you can simply ask for one.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

CHRISJK said:


> Hi, I have just received a quote from a Reputable Agent for transporting little Tim ( he's a Westie ) ONE WAY to Alicante from Manchester in November and depending on the Level of their care IE How much they do and what we can do ourselves. The price is between £900 to £1300 !!!!!!!!!!!! HOW CAN THEY JUSTIFY A PRICE LIKE THAT ????? That's up to £1600 plus extras like his pet passport and injections. Total Price Around EIGHTEEN HUNDRED POUNDS RETURN !!!!!!! I AM JUST SPEECHLESS.


Sorry I just need to correct the above post. It should read TWO THOUSAND EIGHT HUNDRED POUNDS !!!!!! for a return journey or FIFTEEN HUNDRED POUNDS for a one way trip................


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Is that for his own private jet?


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Heathrow to Madrid is only about 600quid. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastpak (Jan 25, 2017)

Pets are expensive...


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Roland_O said:


> Heathrow to Madrid is only about 600quid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who is that with ? and is that price for a one way flight ?


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi, that was Airpets, a big operation based inside Heathrow airport. They are one of the more expensive agents on British Airways' squad. There are cheaper, smaller outfits. 

One way cost. 

The actual cost varies, depending on if you need them to do the vet certificates, provide a box, keep the poor thing overnight etc., 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Pets*



Roland_O said:


> Hi, that was Airpets, a big operation based inside Heathrow airport. They are one of the more expensive agents on British Airways' squad. There are cheaper, smaller outfits.
> 
> One way cost.
> 
> ...


I was on an Iberia flight from Mexico to Madrid last night and there was a wee dog on board with its owners.


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Roland_O said:


> Hi, that was Airpets, a big operation based inside Heathrow airport. They are one of the more expensive agents on British Airways' squad. There are cheaper, smaller outfits.
> 
> One way cost.
> 
> ...


Hi , Yes I am aware of the different rates that these agents charge for different levels of service... I was just saying that we were quoted from £900 to £1200 for a one way trip. PLUS vet fees and the Pet Passport. I havnt come across anything anywhere near the £600 you were quoting on here.....


----------



## CHRISJK (Jun 26, 2014)

Justina said:


> I was on an Iberia flight from Mexico to Madrid last night and there was a wee dog on board with its owners.


How small was the dog though ? I am sure that only very tiny dogs are allowed in the cabin, with very few Airlines.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Pets*



CHRISJK said:


> How small was the dog though ? I am sure that only very tiny dogs are allowed in the cabin, with very few Airlines.


Sorry, never saw the size of the dog, just heard it and having lived all my life with dogs reckoned its bark wasn't that of a tiny tot. It is still worth checking out.
As to jags, any certified vet should know the score.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You could fly and send your dog by pet carrier.
Google Pet carrier uk Spain


----------

